# recent kernel output, ATA Identify Device Data 'failed'

## splurben

quick question: does this matter or is this just debug output?

KERNEL 3.7.1 CONFIG

dmesg:

```
[   87.113331] ata1.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[   87.156144] ata1.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[   87.156149] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   87.156159] ata1: EH complete

[   87.259328] ata2.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[   87.301971] ata2.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[   87.301977] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   87.301987] ata2: EH complete

[   87.469459] ata9.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[   87.536028] ata9.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[   87.536032] ata9.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   87.536035] ata9: EH complete

[   87.739070] ata10.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[   87.805564] ata10.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[   87.805569] ata10.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   87.805573] ata10: EH complete

[   87.988477] ata11.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[   88.055076] ata11.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[   88.055082] ata11.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   88.055085] ata11: EH complete

[   88.258099] ata12.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[   88.328013] ata12.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[   88.328018] ata12.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   88.328021] ata12: EH complete

```

emerge-info:

```
Portage 2.2.0_alpha149 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.7.1-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.1-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_950_@_3.07GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 05 Jan 2013 00:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 3.1.8 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p42

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.8

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories: gentoo mythtv

Installed sets: @system

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/polkit-1/actions /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="${EPREFIX}/etc/gconf /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=3 --load-average=3.7"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.hoobly.com/ http://ftp.twaren.net/Linux/Gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/ http://mirrors.rit.edu/gentoo/"

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/mythtv_portage/Gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apm avahi bash-completion bluetooth bluray branding btrfs bzip2 cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups curl cxx dbus dri dv dvb dvd dvdr encode exif faac faad fame ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal hddtemp i18n iconv icu idn imagemagick imap imlib ipv6 java javascript jbig jpeg jpeg2k kerberos lame lash lcms ldap libnotify libsamplerate lm_sensors lzma mad matroska mbox midi mime mjpeg mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mplayer2 mudflap multilib multislot musepack mysql mythtv ncurses nls nptl nsplugin nss nvidia offensive ogg openal openexr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl plotutils png policykit posix ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline samba sdl semantic-desktop session smp sndfile snmp speex spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd theora threads tidy tiff tk truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vdpau vim-syntax vnc vorbis vp8 vpx webm winbind wmf x264 xcb xcomposite xface xine xinetd xml xorg xpm xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias authn_core authz_core unixd socache_shmcb" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CURL_SSL="nss" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en_AU en_GB en_US en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3 php5-4" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64 i386" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

----------

## BillWho

splurben,

In checking mine on the desktp:

```
xen etc # dmesg|grep ata

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cff90000-0x00000000cff9dfff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] Memory: 3721280k/4718592k available (5159k kernel code, 787332k absent, 209980k reserved, 3604k data, 544k init)

[    0.271315] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.827441] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe7ff800 port 0xfe7ff900 irq 22

[    0.827658] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe7ff800 port 0xfe7ff980 irq 22

[    0.827897] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe7ff800 port 0xfe7ffa00 irq 22

[    0.828114] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe7ff800 port 0xfe7ffa80 irq 22

[    1.132435] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.287130] ata2: softreset failed (device not ready)

[    1.287259] ata2: applying PMP SRST workaround and retrying

[    1.287402] ata3: softreset failed (device not ready)

[    1.287535] ata3: applying PMP SRST workaround and retrying

[    1.287682] ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)

[    1.287812] ata1: applying PMP SRST workaround and retrying

[    1.441907] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.442062] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.442219] ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.442964] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD6400AAKS-22A7B2, 01.03B01, max UDMA/133

[    1.443094] ata1.00: 1250263728 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.443476] ata1.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[    1.444398] ata3.00: ATA-8: WDC WD1001FALS-00E3A0, 05.01D05, max UDMA/133

[    1.444543] ata3.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.444915] ata3.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[    1.444932] ata1.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[    1.444939] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.445217] ata2.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH40F, MG01, max UDMA/100

[    1.448226] ata3.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[    1.448231] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.449921] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    1.605390] EXT3-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

[    1.625749] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 8192k

[    4.296328] pata_atiixp 0000:00:14.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.296683] scsi4 : pata_atiixp

[    4.297240] scsi5 : pata_atiixp

[    4.297655] ata5: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xff00 irq 14

[    4.297657] ata6: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xff08 irq 15

[   25.775992] EXT4-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: errors=remount-ro

[   25.810406] EXT4-fs (sdb12): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: errors=remount-ro

[   25.856957] EXT4-fs (sdb13): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: errors=remount-ro

[   26.324023] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: errors=remount-ro

[   26.395290] EXT4-fs (sda11): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: errors=remount-ro

```

I didn't notice this before now and I'm not experiencing any problems so I'm just going to ignore it for now   :Exclamation: 

----------

## s4e8

It's a bug of kernel since 3.7.x. All my SATA disk under mvsas controller failed with same error.

I'll keep 3.6.11, and wait new kernel mature. I suspect the new RCU changes break too many things.

 *splurben wrote:*   

> quick question: does this matter or is this just debug output?
> 
> KERNEL 3.7.1 CONFIG
> 
> dmesg:
> ...

 

----------

## Hu

 *s4e8 wrote:*   

> It's a bug of kernel since 3.7.x.

 Could you provide a reference to the bug report(s) about this?

----------

## s4e8

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *s4e8 wrote:*   It's a bug of kernel since 3.7.x. Could you provide a reference to the bug report(s) about this?

 

I didn't report bug, because I have no time to bisect it, no usable info to report. 

3.7.x has another bugs, under vmware 9 with over 4G RAM guest, eval acpi method take long delay. I bisect it to the RCU part, then no result, too many unstable RCU changes in 3.7-rc1.

----------

## mbar

 *Quote:*   

> This is brought by commit: 65fe1f0f66a57380229a4ced844188103135f37b,
> 
> ahci: implement aggressive SATA device sleep support.

 

http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1210.2/00561.html

----------

## s4e8

Yes, it the commit. It's not just a debug info. In my case 6/8 disk under mvsas controller undetected.

----------

## splurben

my disks are all functioning, it seems, at least in my case, that these warnings are spurious

----------

## Atha

I have the same output with 3.7.3.

On 3.6.8 it was like this:

```
ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: EH complete

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata3: EH complete

ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata6: EH complete
```

Since 3.7.0 it looks like this:

```
ata1.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

ata1.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

ata2.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

ata2.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: EH complete

ata3.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

ata3.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata3: EH complete

ata6.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

ata6.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata6: EH complete
```

All disks seem fine, as far as I can tell.

As mentioned by mbar, this was introduced by commit 65fe1f0f66a57380229a4ced844188103135f37b, which is “ahci: implement aggressive SATA device sleep support.”

Kernel developer Aaron Lu mentions he will fix this later…

Read the whole discussion here: http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1210.2/00291.html

According to this information it seems that only my computers AHCI implementation (the AHCI controller or, like, its firmware or whatever) does not support aggressive device sleep – the disks themselves are just fine.

----------

